# Best store bought food?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ive heard browns tropical carnival is good, but then read someone said it wasnt good.. The same goes for oxbow regal rat.. Confused what to get....


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I wish I could help with personal experience but we don't have a lot of the things you have available.
What I have read it thats the browns tropical one is the best and that oxbow has some thing that can be toxic to mice - I can't confirm either things, just what I have read.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cordane said:


> I wish I could help with personal experience but we don't have a lot of the things you have available.
> What I have read it thats the browns tropical one is the best and that oxbow has some thing that can be toxic to mice - I can't confirm either things, just what I have read.


Looks like Browns may be what ill have to go for. Thanks for the reply though


----------

